
Sync OS X Photos to Anywhere - konstruktors
http://kaspars.net/blog/meta/sync-photos
======
konstruktors
Here is the link to the actual PHP script [https://github.com/kasparsd/photos-
sync](https://github.com/kasparsd/photos-sync)

